# question on sig grips



## faustus (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm thinking if i should change my sig's Stock grips with aluminum since I want thinner grips for my small hands. Problem is the other day I got my hands on a berreta with hogue rubber grips with groove's and i liked em'.

i've never had a chance to feel the aluminum grips so if any1 can please give me some advice that would be great since the aluminum grip is about 100+$ plus shipping fee + taxes here make that a 200+$ grip.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Seems you already made a decision. You want thin aluminum, but finger groove rubber feel better. I'd bet the aluminum would be too slippery for you.


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

:smt165

I was thinking of starting a thread on this also. It's either the black aluminum Sig grips, the Crimson Trace Laser grips or the gray/black wood grain. Anyone with either the aluminum or the Crimson Trace grips on a P229? Thanks :smt1099


----------



## rhino57 (Jan 4, 2010)

I installed a set of Hogue rubber grips on after I tried the stock grips on my P239 9mm last March, they kind of drag on your clothing if you put it in your pocket but mold to your hand and are a pleasure to shoot. I'm not sure how aluminum grips will work out but let us know what you end up with.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll 2nd that Rhino - I replaced my stock grips with the rubber grips on my P229 and they are great!

Rhino you must have some big deep pockets to stick a P239 in them.


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

The Hogue grips do feel nice, but I think it feels good enough as it is, if I do change them it would be either for aesthetic reasons or for the laser on the Crimson Trace. I'm also curious if the aluminum grips from Sig cut down on the width of the weapon and make it easier to conceal, another reason that I don't think I'll go with the Hogue grips is that it seems to me that they would cause it to take longer to draw the weapon form under a shirt out of a IWB holster. I don't know if I'm correct or not, just what I was thinking.


----------



## faustus (Mar 22, 2008)

lol good thing i didnt order the grips yet. a friend suggested that I try holding a sig elite since that one has aluminum grips already. Thing is there's a 6 month gun ban here in my country for the upcoming elections. . .i've got other questions about sig should i make a new thread?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

faustus said:


> li've got other questions about sig should i make a new thread?


Yup.


----------

